# Kind of questions asked at retail job interviews?



## florabundance (Sep 19, 2008)

I have an interview with a clothing store for a sales assistant position, and it'll be my first job interview, period.
What are typical questions that are asked in retail interviews? I just want to know, to prepare myself and make the best impression possible 
thanks in advance to anyone who can help !

EDIT: Also, any advice on what to wear?


----------



## Kalico (Sep 19, 2008)

Wear clothes from the company if you can. Don't wear jeans. Dress pants and a sweater suffices for most retail places. No sneakers (of course).

They ask questions like:

Why do you want to work here?
Tell me about one of your best customer service experiences (as in, you helping a customer).
What is your best quality?
What is your worst quality? (try not to say "I'm a perfectionist")
What do you have to offer the company?
What is your experience in the field? (if you have none, just somehow tie your past experiences to what you're applying for)
Why did you leave your last job?

That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## florabundance (Sep 19, 2008)

thanks a lot, that was so useful!
i'm wondering what my best bet would be for the "worst quality" question? or shall i just not overthink


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (Sep 19, 2008)

I've had this one as well:

what do you know about our company/store?


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 19, 2008)

They also might ask you how you could fix your worst trait too and what pay you expect to get. At most places, they will ask if you have any questions and it's always good to have a couple (unrelated to pay) to show that you're interested.


----------



## hawaii02 (Sep 21, 2008)

With my first job, I actually remember borrowing my sister's pantsuit to wear. I don't recommend jeans as you are trying to put your best foot forward. 

"Tell me about yourself" is always a question asked.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 22, 2008)

Do you have a problem working most or all weekends??

The worst question because you say of course not when you are thinking are you F* kidding me!!! Yes I mind, what the hell are you gonna be doing that you can't work some of the weekends!!! I  do have a life outside of selling these damn clothes! 





How do you feel about working long hours?

I f* hate it, especially when the young kids stay out all night drinking and don't come in because they don't feel so good  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I'm sorry Florabundance I had a Retail Mgr's Flashback Moment..Please disregard me and listen to all the professional ladies advice! I know you will do great!! Good Luck!


----------



## NatalieMT (Sep 22, 2008)

At my first job interview it was a scenario type thing, there would be a question something along the lines of 'if a customer did this' and then you had to pick one of 4 options. Obviously that wasn't to tricky, they were just testing to see if you picked the diplomatic choices.

At the my second interview, I was asked a question and gave a personal answer. Like others have mentioned it was the basic -

Why do you want to work for us?
Do you know any background information on our company?
When have you offered good/bad customer service?
What do you think you weaknesses would be?
How do you think you would work in a team?
Why did you leave your last job?
What are your aspirations in life?

I felt it helped on the questions which were negative to sort of turn it around for example 'I feel my biggest weakness would have been timekeeping but from xxx and xxx I have learnt that'. I think employers like to think if you felt you were lacking in certain areas you'd do something about it. Also it helps to do some background research on the company your interviewing with, just so if the question does come up you can be informed and seem like you're really interested in the company and working for them. I actually got both the jobs and am still at the second.

Other than that, good luck! No need to stress - I'm sure you will do great.


----------



## florabundance (Sep 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_ 
I f* hate it, especially when the young kids stay out all night drinking and don't come in because they don't feel so good  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I'm sorry Florabundance I had a Retail Mgr's Flashback Moment..Please disregard me and listen to all the professional ladies advice! I know you will do great!! Good Luck!_

 
Haha, no your advice was great - and i'm only 18 but i'm not an all night drinker so we're not all so bad lol


----------



## MizzHotTahiti (Sep 22, 2008)

It's good to have answers already planned in your head. It sounds better then pausing to think way too long like I always had to lol! I would feel so dumb like why can't I come up with an example of ''the last time I was in a leaders position''.

And don't fall into the ''weakness'' trap. Maybe say something but then say u've learned and grown from it or just say something like ''I don't think I have a major weakness, I always try my best at everything I do.''


----------

